# Samba works intermittantly

## nostabo

I have Samba installed and I've configured it (and reconfigured it) with the smb.conf and sometimes it works. I am trying to connect a Windows XP machine with my Linux PC. But it still gives this error MOST of the time when I try to access my shares through Nautilus:

"Failed to retrieve share list from server"

What might I be missing?

Here is my smb.conf:

```
# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from UNKNOWN (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2010/07/30 18:02:22

[global]

   workgroup = HOMENET

   server string = Samba Server %v

   security = SHARE

   map to guest = Bad User

   log level = 3

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   printcap name = cups

   dns proxy = No

   wins support = Yes

   admin users = rbarnes, root

   printer admin = rbarnes, root

   hosts allow = 192.168.1., 192.168.2., 127.

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   guest ok = Yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   read only = No

   guest ok = Yes

   printable = Yes

   browseable = No

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   write list = @adm, root

   guest ok = Yes

[tmp]

   comment = Temporary file space

   path = /tmp

   read only = No

   guest ok = Yes

[Epson 880]

   comment = Epson 880 Network Printer

   path = /var/spool/samba

   guest ok = Yes

   printable = Yes

```

----------

## msalerno

I believe you are missing nfs.  You should be using NFS if you are going Linux to Linux.  However, you don't specify what errors you are getting...  Have you been through your samba logs?  Try to increase logging and then go through the logs.

----------

## nostabo

Here's my latest log...with this setup Nautilus "sees" the workgroup (Homenet) but will not show any directories or files...Could this be a Nautilus issue? The log file doesn't give me any help...

```
2010/08/29 08:10:34,  0] smbd/server.c:1119(main)

  smbd version 3.5.4 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2010

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.807133,  1] param/loadparm.c:7605(lp_do_parameter)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857391,  2] lib/tallocmsg.c:106(register_msg_pool_usage)

  Registered MSG_REQ_POOL_USAGE

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857425,  2] lib/dmallocmsg.c:77(register_dmalloc_msgs)

  Registered MSG_REQ_DMALLOC_MARK and LOG_CHANGED

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857460,  3] param/loadparm.c:9158(lp_load_ex)

  lp_load_ex: refreshing parameters

Initialising global parameters

rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857537,  3] ../lib/util/params.c:550(pm_process)

  params.c:pm_process() - Processing configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857557,  3] param/loadparm.c:7842(do_section)

  Processing section "[global]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857630,  1] param/loadparm.c:7605(lp_do_parameter)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857657,  2] param/loadparm.c:7859(do_section)

  Processing section "[homes]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857717,  2] param/loadparm.c:7859(do_section)

  Processing section "[printers]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857784,  2] param/loadparm.c:7859(do_section)

  Processing section "[print$]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857830,  2] param/loadparm.c:7859(do_section)

  Processing section "[tmp]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.857879,  2] param/loadparm.c:7859(do_section)

  Processing section "[Epson 880]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.859110,  3] param/loadparm.c:6313(lp_add_ipc)

  adding IPC service

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.871582,  3] printing/pcap.c:136(pcap_cache_reload)

  reloading printcap cache

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.883882,  3] printing/pcap.c:243(pcap_cache_reload)

  reload status: ok

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.884000,  3] param/loadparm.c:6352(lp_add_printer)

  adding printer service Brother_HL-2170W_series

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.884149,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface wlan0 ip=fe80::215:e9ff:fefb:6d8b%wlan0 bcast=fe80::ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff%wlan0 netmask=ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff::

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.884239,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface eth0 ip=fe80::21a:92ff:fe0f:1b46%eth0 bcast=fe80::ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff%eth0 netmask=ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff::

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.891650,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface eth0 ip=192.168.1.102 bcast=192.168.1.255 netmask=255.255.255.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.891678,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface wlan0 ip=192.168.1.109 bcast=192.168.1.255 netmask=255.255.255.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.924286,  3] smbd/server.c:1161(main)

  loaded services

[2010/08/29 08:10:34.924311,  3] smbd/server.c:1176(main)

  Becoming a daemon.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.303373,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.303422,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.303439,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.303493,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.303511,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.303526,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.425507,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 3

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.425538,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.425554,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 3

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.451827,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.451852,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.451874,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.451905,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.451920,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.451935,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467427,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467465,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467482,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467496,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467551,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467569,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467583,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467598,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467620,  3] auth/token_util.c:436(create_local_nt_token)

  Failed to fetch domain sid for HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467638,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467662,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467677,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467691,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467738,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467755,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467769,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467784,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467829,  3] auth/token_util.c:467(create_local_nt_token)

  Failed to fetch domain sid for HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467847,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467862,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467877,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.467891,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.468051,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.468082,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-5-21-3359838540-1617344830-886124048-1000]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.468113,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-5-2]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.468133,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-5-11]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.736643,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.736700,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.736717,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.736821,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.767683,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.767729,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.767746,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.767808,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847384,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847414,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847429,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847505,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847523,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847538,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847552,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847576,  3] auth/token_util.c:436(create_local_nt_token)

  Failed to fetch domain sid for HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847593,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847619,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847635,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847649,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847695,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847712,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847726,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847741,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847761,  3] auth/token_util.c:467(create_local_nt_token)

  Failed to fetch domain sid for HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847778,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847793,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847830,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847845,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848010,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848035,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-5-21-3359838540-1617344830-886124048-501]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848057,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-22-2-65534]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848082,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-5-2]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848103,  3] lib/privileges.c:63(get_privileges)

  get_privileges: No privileges assigned to SID [S-1-5-32-546]

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848129,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848144,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848159,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848205,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848230,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848245,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848260,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848302,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848327,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:210(push_sec_ctx)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848343,  3] smbd/uid.c:429(push_conn_ctx)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848357,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:310(set_sec_ctx)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.848405,  3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:418(pop_sec_ctx)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.861852,  3] printing/printing.c:1412(start_background_queue)

  start_background_queue: Starting background LPQ thread

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.862428,  2] lib/util_sock.c:875(open_socket_in)

  bind failed on port 445 socket_addr = 0.0.0.0.

  Error = Address already in use

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.862512,  0] smbd/server.c:500(smbd_open_one_socket)

  smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Address already in use

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.862557,  2] lib/util_sock.c:875(open_socket_in)

  bind failed on port 139 socket_addr = 0.0.0.0.

  Error = Address already in use

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.862584,  0] smbd/server.c:500(smbd_open_one_socket)

  smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Address already in use

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.862930,  2] smbd/server.c:721(smbd_parent_loop)

  waiting for connections

```

...and here is my nmbd log file

```
[2010/08/29 08:10:35,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:857(main)

  nmbd version 3.5.4 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2010

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.563447,  1] param/loadparm.c:7605(lp_do_parameter)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581534,  2] lib/tallocmsg.c:106(register_msg_pool_usage)

  Registered MSG_REQ_POOL_USAGE

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581573,  2] lib/dmallocmsg.c:77(register_dmalloc_msgs)

  Registered MSG_REQ_DMALLOC_MARK and LOG_CHANGED

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581637,  3] param/loadparm.c:9158(lp_load_ex)

  lp_load_ex: refreshing parameters

Initialising global parameters

rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581713,  3] ../lib/util/params.c:550(pm_process)

  params.c:pm_process() - Processing configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf"

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581734,  3] param/loadparm.c:7842(do_section)

  Processing section "[global]"

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581807,  1] param/loadparm.c:7605(lp_do_parameter)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.581970,  3] nmbd/nmbd.c:383(reload_nmbd_services)

  services not loaded

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.586388,  2] nmbd/nmbd.c:890(main)

  Becoming a daemon.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671179,  3] nmbd/nmbd.c:951(main)

  Opening sockets 137

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671319,  3] nmbd/nmbd.c:739(open_sockets)

  open_sockets: Broadcast sockets opened.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671411,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface wlan0 ip=fe80::215:e9ff:fefb:6d8b%wlan0 bcast=fe80::ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff%wlan0 netmask=ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff::

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671500,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface eth0 ip=fe80::21a:92ff:fe0f:1b46%eth0 bcast=fe80::ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff%eth0 netmask=ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff::

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671532,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface eth0 ip=192.168.1.102 bcast=192.168.1.255 netmask=255.255.255.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671551,  2] lib/interface.c:340(add_interface)

  added interface wlan0 ip=192.168.1.109 bcast=192.168.1.255 netmask=255.255.255.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671604,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:171(make_subnet)

  making subnet name:192.168.1.109 Broadcast address:192.168.1.255 Subnet mask:255.255.255.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671648,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:171(make_subnet)

  making subnet name:192.168.1.102 Broadcast address:192.168.1.255 Subnet mask:255.255.255.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671665,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:288(create_subnets)

  create_subnets: ignoring non IPv4 interface.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671679,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:288(create_subnets)

  create_subnets: ignoring non IPv4 interface.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671694,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:171(make_subnet)

  making subnet name:UNICAST_SUBNET Broadcast address:192.168.1.109 Subnet mask:192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671711,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:171(make_subnet)

  making subnet name:REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET Broadcast address:0.0.0.0 Subnet mask:0.0.0.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.671727,  2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:171(make_subnet)

  making subnet name:WINS_SERVER_SUBNET Broadcast address:0.0.0.0 Subnet mask:0.0.0.0

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695469,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<00> with first IP 127.0.0.1 ttl=0 nb_flags= 4 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695504,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<20> with first IP 127.0.0.1 ttl=0 nb_flags= 4 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695533,  3] nmbd/nmbd.c:973(main)

  Loaded hosts file /etc/samba/lmhosts

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695690,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695724,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695752,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.695779,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704589,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<03> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=202753 nb_flags=66 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704648,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=202753 nb_flags=66 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704684,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<00> with first IP 0.0.0.0 ttl=202753 nb_flags=e4 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704722,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=202753 nb_flags=66 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704756,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<1e> with first IP 0.0.0.0 ttl=202753 nb_flags=e4 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704800,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704822,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704842,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.704863,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705019,  3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:156(create_server_on_workgroup)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry STRIDER of type 40819a03 (Samba Server 3.5.4) on workgroup HOMENET.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705038,  3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:264(initiate_myworkgroup_startup)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705058,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705078,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705099,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705120,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705222,  3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:156(create_server_on_workgroup)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry STRIDER of type 40819a03 (Samba Server 3.5.4) on workgroup HOMENET.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705245,  3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:264(initiate_myworkgroup_startup)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705264,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705284,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705312,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705333,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705366,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=259200 nb_flags=64 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705412,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<03> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=259200 nb_flags=64 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705450,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=259200 nb_flags=64 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705484,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=259200 nb_flags=e4 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705517,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<1e> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=259200 nb_flags=e4 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705550,  3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:156(create_server_on_workgroup)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry STRIDER of type 40819a03 (Samba Server 3.5.4) on workgroup HOMENET.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705567,  3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:264(initiate_myworkgroup_startup)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry STRIDER on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705584,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705604,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705624,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705645,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705678,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705699,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705719,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705740,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.1.102 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.705869,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.102 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.716804,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.109 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.717216,  3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:75(check_for_master_browser_success)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup HOMENET exists at IP 192.168.1.100 (just checking).

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.717304,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1546(wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name STRIDER<20> IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.846984,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1546(wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name STRIDER<03> IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847114,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1546(wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name STRIDER<00> IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847177,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1162(wins_process_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Group name registration for name HOMENET<00> IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847207,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1246(wins_process_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Adding IP 0.0.0.0 to group name HOMENET<00>.

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847261,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1162(wins_process_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Group name registration for name HOMENET<1e> IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:35.847286,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1246(wins_process_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Adding IP 0.0.0.0 to group name HOMENET<1e>.

[2010/08/29 08:10:37.849783,  3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:75(check_for_master_browser_success)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup HOMENET exists at IP 192.168.1.100 (just checking).

[2010/08/29 08:10:37.849874,  0] nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:108(query_name_response)

  query_name_response: Multiple (2) responses received for a query on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name HOMENET<1d>.

  This response was from IP 192.168.1.100, reporting an IP address of 192.168.1.100.

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504110,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<20> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504174,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<03> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504199,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<00> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504222,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<00> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504244,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<1e> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504266,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<20> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504288,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<03> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504310,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name STRIDER<00> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504332,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<00> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:39.504354,  3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:250(add_name_to_subnet)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name HOMENET<1e> with first IP 192.168.1.109 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.519707,  3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:423(write_browse_list)

  write_browse_list: Wrote browse list into file /var/lib/samba/browse.dat

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.519744,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.519869,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.519933,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.519976,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.520008,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.102

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.520067,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1546(wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name STRIDER<20> IP 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.520154,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1546(wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name STRIDER<03> IP 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:41.520213,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1546(wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name STRIDER<00> IP 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:47.526252,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:47.526365,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:10:47.526400,  2] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:192(wins_registration_timeout)

  wins_registration_timeout: WINS server 127.0.0.1 timed out registering IP 192.168.1.109

[2010/08/29 08:11:48.506230,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.102 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:11:48.506320,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.109 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:13:48.509859,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.102 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:13:48.509959,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.109 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:15:39.041527,  3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:75(check_for_master_browser_success)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup HOMENET exists at IP 192.168.1.100 (just checking).

[2010/08/29 08:15:41.043749,  3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:75(check_for_master_browser_success)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup HOMENET exists at IP 192.168.1.100 (just checking).

[2010/08/29 08:15:41.043826,  0] nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:108(query_name_response)

  query_name_response: Multiple (2) responses received for a query on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name HOMENET<1d>.

  This response was from IP 192.168.1.100, reporting an IP address of 192.168.1.100.

[2010/08/29 08:15:50.711748,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.101 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name BRW0C60761D85D1<00>

[2010/08/29 08:15:50.711852,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.100 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name BRW0C60761D85D1<00>

[2010/08/29 08:15:51.461402,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.101 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name BRW0C60761D85D1<00>

[2010/08/29 08:15:51.461501,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.100 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name BRW0C60761D85D1<00>

[2010/08/29 08:15:52.211395,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.101 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name BRW0C60761D85D1<00>

[2010/08/29 08:15:52.280077,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.100 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name BRW0C60761D85D1<00>

[2010/08/29 08:16:42.319848,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.102 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:16:42.319937,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.109 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:20:42.489868,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.102 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:20:42.489970,  3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:207(send_host_announcement)

  send_host_announcement: type 819a03 for host STRIDER on subnet 192.168.1.109 for workgroup HOMENET

[2010/08/29 08:20:42.490376,  3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:75(check_for_master_browser_success)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup HOMENET exists at IP 192.168.1.100 (just checking).

[2010/08/29 08:20:44.492131,  3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:75(check_for_master_browser_success)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup HOMENET exists at IP 192.168.1.100 (just checking).

[2010/08/29 08:20:44.492223,  0] nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:108(query_name_response)

  query_name_response: Multiple (2) responses received for a query on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name HOMENET<1d>.

  This response was from IP 192.168.1.100, reporting an IP address of 192.168.1.100.

[2010/08/29 08:21:59.528174,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingdgrams.c:273(process_local_master_announce)

  process_local_master_announce: from PEGASUS<00> IP 192.168.1.100 to HOMENET<1e> for server PEGASUS.

[2010/08/29 08:21:59.528262,  3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:156(create_server_on_workgroup)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry PEGASUS of type 40051203 () on workgroup HOMENET.

[2010/08/29 08:22:17.689329,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.102 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name HOMENET<1d>

[2010/08/29 08:22:17.689582,  3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:423(write_browse_list)

  write_browse_list: Wrote browse list into file /var/lib/samba/browse.dat

[2010/08/29 08:22:18.164873,  3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:1918(wins_process_name_query_request)

  wins_process_name_query: name query for name PEGASUS<20> from IP 127.0.0.1

[2010/08/29 08:22:20.333039,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.102 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name __MSBROWSE__<01>

[2010/08/29 08:24:27.138006,  3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:453(process_name_query_request)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.102 on subnet 192.168.1.102 for name __MSBROWSE__<01>
```

----------

